# Troy-Bilt snow blower won't run at full throttle



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I got this (Storm 2410) about 2 yrs ago, https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/storm-2410-snow-blower-two-stage-31bs6bn2711

In the spring it gets its oil change and I run it every month or so over the summer, last month it fired up and ran fine. Today when I tried it wouldn't stay running, I'd hit the primer button a few times and it would run for a bit at full throttle then die, I could keep it running by hitting the primer every few seconds. I took the cover off so I could manipulate the linkage by hand and found if I kept it at about half throttle it would stay running but if I got past a certain point it would die. Any ideas?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Your float level is probably too low. Rebuild the carb and replace the needle and seat. The seat swells and will make the float level too low.
The engine cant get enough fuel at high speeds and dies, then after it replenishes itself, it will run again till the level gets low, and dies again. That is a common problem and a very easy fix as long as you have the tool to replace the seat.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> Your float level is probably too low. Rebuild the carb and replace the needle and seat. The seat swells and will make the float level too low.
> The engine cant get enough fuel at high speeds and dies, then after it replenishes itself, it will run again till the level gets low, and dies again. That is a common problem and a very easy fix as long as you have the tool to replace the seat.


Thanks for the info! As so often does when researching I started to hunt down a rebuild kit, which eventually led me to a youtube vid on removing and cleaning the carb, I took the short route (due to lack of time) and drained the fuel tank, then removed the bowl & cleaned the needle valve, jet & emulsion tube (had some white gunk in it) without removing the carb, slapped it all back together and she runs again!


----------

